# South Jersey Dumps



## glasstracker (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been digging a few South Jersey dumps.  Looking for some digging partners.  Would also love to do some privy digging.  If you're interested send me a message.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Kirk!
 How did you get into bottle digging?


----------



## glasstracker (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I've always enjoyed hunting treasures of all sorts...  As for bottle digging, I met an older digger who's past his prime, and needed someone to pass his secret spots on too.  Haha- lucky for me...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 23, 2011)

I am always game for a dig.. I dig dumps and privys in south jersey and philly..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sporadically, I am down the shore at my Grandma's house in Manahawkin... I only go during the summer, though.


----------



## pigeonman (Jan 24, 2011)

what part of south jersey do you live in,i'am also game,live in salem co.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd love to but to far for me. good luck to you and welcome.


----------



## digger78 (Mar 26, 2012)

I live in south jersey and amkind of new to this I have been doing it on and off my whole life.Where in nj are you from.I would love to dig privys


----------



## digger78 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello im chris and kind of new to digging if anyone want a digging partner let me know.I would love todig a privy but have noidea how to find or go about it.


----------



## digger78 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry I live in salem county


----------

